# UCLA 35mm Grad Thesis film shooting in NY



## Ard23 (Oct 31, 2008)

Hey everyone. I'm a grad directing student at UCLA about to go into production on a 35mm thesis film project shooting in NY. I've got a great crew together, mostly a combination of UCLA and NYU people. I'm still looking for grips and PAs, so if anyone might interested in helping out, please private message me for more info. It should be a great way to make contacts/get info if you're considering going to film school, or already in film school and just looking to meet more people/ get more experience.

Shoot dates are Nov 9th to the 23rd.


----------



## MarkChristmas (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm interested. Shoot me an email


----------

